# ACSI campsite recommendations for winter trip



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

hi, looking for camp site recommendations for trip starting around November 14th, probably south Spain coast and would it be a necessity to make any bookings in advance or will there be plenty of spaces , 

thanks in advance

john


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

It depends - if you are content to have a restricted choice of pitches, I don't think there's a need to book. 

From Malaga to Estepona will tend to be busier than further east and west, restpectively. It's so much of a crush we don't bother going there. In our experience it's less busy east of Malaga, towards Cabo de Gata and west of Estepona, towards and including Portugal.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You will find t better to book if you are staying for a long period. do remember that even if the site is acsi registered this does not always mean a discount. They are just inspected to check they are up to their standard.

cabby


----------



## costawarrior (Jun 18, 2011)

*Spain & Portugal*

Hi,
I've just started a blog which may be of help to some people particularly regarding Spain and Portugal. I know I learnt a lot after reading about other people's experiences.
http://the-spelmans.travellerspoint.com


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

The only ACSI site we have had problems getting in was at Los Madrillos, Isla Plana after Christmas - before Christmas it's ok.

There are some useful sites on my site below.

Christine


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

What? No Aires!

We found that there are several well equipped Aires before Valencia, like Peniscola where "Stop and Go" sites are plentiful and not expensive.
Mazaron seems to be a winter mecca for free camping but ACSI camps are plentiful along most of the coast. You could always telephone to check if they are full.
Alan


----------

